# Suggestions needed: What's the best route to ride from South Pasadena...



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

down to Redondo on Sunday? 

I'm thinking about going via Venice from south of downtown to Culver to Vista Del Mar/Highland/Manhattan/Hermosa/Harbor.

Is Vista Del Mar open and safe west of LAX?


----------



## Black Bart (Dec 6, 2005)

Vista del Mar is open, the traffic moves at 50mph+ and on the weekends the road is lined with cars from beach goers. (fast traffic to your left, door danger on your right) It's not the worst stretch of road, but I usually take the lower route along there. (see next)

Some options for you, take the Balona Creek Bike Path from National Blvd/Culver City just south of Venice to the beach. Usually is lightly used, you should be able to make good time along there. (no stops/lights or traffic for 8 miles) From the end of the creek path, go left over the bridge, straight onto Pacific, right at the stop sign (or if you really want to take Vista del Mar, left then right to hit it) and immediately left (Trollyway St.). Go to the end and turn right through or around the gate and left onto the asphalt road. This is nice smooth pavement off of the main bike path and only used by service vehicles, smooth, fast, straight for 2-3 miles. Cut through the big public parking lot and onto the bike path, (another option here, stay on the asphalt, up a short hill and go out onto Vista del Mar there, at least you are past most of the parked cars there) take that down to Manhattan Beach and straight onto Hermosa Ave. Stay on that down to Redondo Beach.

See you down there! I'll be the guy with the bike.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Black Bart said:


> Vista del Mar is open, the traffic moves at 50mph+ and on the weekends the road is lined with cars from beach goers. (fast traffic to your left, door danger on your right) It's not the worst stretch of road, but I usually take the lower route along there. (see next)
> 
> Some options for you, take the Balona Creek Bike Path from National Blvd/Culver City just south of Venice to the beach. Usually is lightly used, you should be able to make good time along there. (no stops/lights or traffic for 8 miles) From the end of the creek path, go left over the bridge, straight onto Pacific, right at the stop sign (or if you really want to take Vista del Mar, left then right to hit it) and immediately left (Trollyway St.). Go to the end and turn right through or around the gate and left onto the asphalt road. This is nice smooth pavement off of the main bike path and only used by service vehicles, smooth, fast, straight for 2-3 miles. Cut through the big public parking lot and onto the bike path, (another option here, stay on the asphalt, up a short hill and go out onto Vista del Mar there, at least you are past most of the parked cars there) take that down to Manhattan Beach and straight onto Hermosa Ave. Stay on that down to Redondo Beach.
> 
> See you down there! I'll be the guy with the bike.



Thanks for the reconn.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Black Bart said:


> See you down there! I'll be the guy with the bike.


And here I thought you were going to suggest taking the Gold Line to the Red Line to the Blue Line to the Green Line.


----------



## Black Bart (Dec 6, 2005)

endo verendo said:


> And here I thought you were going to suggest taking the Gold Line to the Red Line to the Blue Line to the Green Line.


Haha, yes, that's option 3: the "epic" route.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

A 100K lsd ride was as epic as was interested in today.


----------

